# Considering a 2013 Scott Foil 15 frame/fork - couple questions



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

My plan is to build the bike with a mechanical Ultegra 6800 group and DA crank... what, if any, issues/challenges should I expect cabling the frame?

I'm currently riding a 2009 Addict SL frameset. Anyone have any thoughts on how the rides will compare?

Thanks!


----------

